# TiVo Needs more Beta Testers, says Margret



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign

"TiVo needs more Beta testers!
Sign up here if you're interested: https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/269190461149835264
Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate."

Too bad this is a requirement. This just eliminates most everyone in these forums. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> "Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate."
> 
> Too bad this is a requirement. This just eliminates most everyone in these forums.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


What if you have more than one TiVo?

Do they all have to be virgins?

Also I was going to say:

They want us to pay for the hardware and the subscription, and then test experimental stuff that might keep our units from recording what we want recorded?

If they want to lend me whatever box it is they want tested, fine, but I'm not sure I want to pay them for the privilige of being a guinea pig.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to participate if TiVo would be willing to provide temporary service on my unsubscribed Premiere.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> "Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate."
> 
> Too bad this is a requirement. This just eliminates most everyone in these forums.


Not those with Elites/XL4s, it doesn't.

But there's no way I'm signing up to be a beta participant for Tivo on my primary box, they have a hard enough time getting stuff to work right on release.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a plain-vanilla Premiere, but I still use the SD interface and Netflix was too choppy to use when I tried it, so there's probably nothing interesting to test out for me.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to work for a company that asked employees and customers to be Beta Testers, and they ALWAYS provided the equipment to test, and obviously, paid for retrun shipping once testing was finished. For years I have always wondered why TiVo never did this.

I never went through with being a Beta Tester for TiVo for exactly this reason, I was always afraid if my equipment got screwed up, I would spend countless hours on the phone with tech support trying to get it ironed out.

So TiVo, offer up some products for a few weeks/months for people to test. Heck, when testing is done, make us a decent offer to keep it after the testing is done. You wanna throw me a Premiere with Beta Software for a few weeks to test out, then give me the option to just keep it for a few bucks, pretty much a done deal for me. Use of the Beta equipment will automatically "Opt In" to all policies without forcing me to do that on my personal equipment.

Same goes for a Mini. Send me a Beta Box, let me use the heck out of it, then when you're all done, offer to let me keep it for a few bucks provided you load the production firmware on it instead of returning it for you guys to throw in the garbage.

My point is that I am not going to risk screwing up a Premiere Elite I paid 400 bucks for. Sorry.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

They will allow you to beta test on an unmodified box even if you also own one that is modified.

The positive side of the testing is you get to see and try many new features long before the general public. And while not without some problems, the software rolled out to the beta testers is generally very mature.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

I was happy to be a beta tester for the tuning adapters. There was a minor software change in my TiVo and TW provided (and still provides) the TA for free. I got to use it months ahead of others and it actually worked better during the test than later when the cable co turned over management of the TA to the regular support folks that kept screwing it up. I found the beta test to be a very positive experience and I think I got a free T-shirt or something. 
I assume that if they do a beta test requiring new hardware that they would provide it, but when it's just software, and they can change it back to what you had before, I don't expect them to give you free hardware as well. 
I don't beta test any more because I know I don't have time to play with all the features and give them useful feedback.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I've been signed up for ages but haven't tested anything. I just went in and updated everything and added one of my premieres and the premiere 4.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I was a Beta tester when I first got my Premiere but I spent a lot of time and the prize at the end was a joke. Never again...


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I've been happy with my beta test experiences in the past although I haven't been called on for a while (probably because of obsolete hardware until recently.)

Mindful of the NDA, I won't go into details but I enjoy the opportunity to use new features early and work with those who really understand what's going on (and can get errors fixed.)

But beta testing isn't for everyone. If you have no tolerance for errors, you shouldn't sign up.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate.


I'm tempted to sign up as a beta tester again in the hope that it is the Mini being tested.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

My past experiences were positive.

Beta software is obviously not without bugs, but I never experienced anything egregious or likely missed a recording that I can recall. The software is finished enough to function, though you'll experience bugs similar to those that have been posted to these forums, only more of them. 

It's a chance to affect change and get early access to whatever you're testing. Don't do it for the gift (usually trivial unless you're a super-hax0r pounding bugs into applesauce) or if you have no patience or tolerance for bugs.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lujan said:


> I was a Beta tester when I first got my Premiere but I spent a lot of time and the prize at the end was a joke. Never again...


If you signed up to beta test for a prize, you did it for the wrong reason.

I think the problem is so many companies these days use beta test as a promotional tool rather than a true beta test. This applies more to games though.

If you have zero patience and you expect beta software to be perfect, don't apply. The whole point of beta is to squash bugs.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

NotNowChief said:


> I used to work for a company that asked employees and customers to be Beta Testers, and they ALWAYS provided the equipment to test, and obviously, paid for retrun shipping once testing was finished. For years I have always wondered why TiVo never did this.
> 
> I never went through with being a Beta Tester for TiVo for exactly this reason, I was always afraid if my equipment got screwed up, I would spend countless hours on the phone with tech support trying to get it ironed out.
> 
> ...


who says tivo doesnt do that with new hardware?

not that i would know if they did or anything... 

plenty of places (including even the borg from redmond) also give people an OPTION of using beta software on their own hardware. No one makes you put the tivo beta software on your box if you dont want to.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> "Note: your TiVo must not be modified or have an upgraded HDD to participate."
> 
> Too bad this is a requirement. This just eliminates most everyone in these forums.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


I'm not so sure that is anything beyond a disclaimer- so if they nuke your upgraded hard drive by accident you can't be angry.

I'd almost be surprised if they weren't glad to get a few upgraded boxes to beta just to be sure they dont fubar any enthusiasts boxes- they also tacitly allow weakness and the klike to exist- I'm sure they dont owe those businesses anything but allowing them (even tacitly) to exist makes me think they would like not to foul up boxes that people paid those businesses to upgrade.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

You could always try to register an upgraded Premiere, but TiVo most likely inspects the TiVo prior to approval for the beta program.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Another thing about being a beta tester is the risk of losing the shows you record, even if they send you the hardware to use for free for a while.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Why would you think TiVo doesn't sometimes send pre-release hardware to test?


----------



## BetaIssues (Nov 17, 2012)

It doesn't surprise me Tivo is short on beta testers. The problem with Tivo beta tests is that they are labor intensive and rewards for testers are nonexistent -- unless you count patronizing, Tivo branded trinkets a reward. If you compare Tivo beta tests to other centercode based beta tests run by other companies you will quickly discover all other companies provide far better perks; usually for far less work, too. Other companies usually provide one of the following for active beta testers:

1. Free or discounted service.
2. No need to return prototype hardware. (The NDA will require that you not sell it or speak about it though)
3. Free retail version of hardware being tested.
4. Gift cards. Most commonly $50-$100 Amazon gift cards.

Until Tivo offers worthwhile rewards for their beta tests the shortage of testers will continue to be a problem. Even more, they will be unable to retain high quality, well-educated testers. The few that do sign up will become quickly disenfranchised and move on to more lucrative tests.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> You could always try to register an upgraded Premiere, but TiVo most likely inspects the TiVo prior to approval for the beta program.


They do.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

lujan said:


> I was a Beta tester when I first got my Premiere but I spent a lot of time and the prize at the end was a joke. Never again...


You don't beta test because you "think" that there might be a prize at the end. REAL beta testers do it to help make a product better. Not to ***** and whine about what they didn't get or should have gotten.

If you "happen" to get something at the end of the cycle, then consider it a BONUS!" Going into a beta program with expectations of a "freebie", skews the results and poisons the program. I think in this instance, that it was probably for the best, that you left the program.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

BetaIssues said:


> It doesn't surprise me Tivo is short on beta testers. The problem with Tivo beta tests is that they are labor intensive and rewards for testers are nonexistent -- unless you count patronizing, Tivo branded trinkets a reward. If you compare Tivo beta tests to other centercode based beta tests run by other companies you will quickly discover all other companies provide far better perks; usually for far less work, too. Other companies usually provide one of the following for active beta testers:
> 
> 1. Free or discounted service.
> 2. No need to return prototype hardware. (The NDA will require that you not sell it or speak about it though)
> ...


Well, if you're looking for a "reward" for beta testing, then you are probably not the "ideal" candidate a company wants. Testers are for the most part, individuals who believe in a product, and want to have the opportunity to make it better. Obviously in your case, your priorities are mixed up, worrying about the payout rather than the purpose of the test.

And even if Tivo's testers are in short supply, I would imagine that they are some of the better ones out there. I know that you used the word "lucrative." You would not make a good beta tester. For any company. As your thoughts, first and foremost, are about compensation.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?

This is the definition of Tivo fanboy.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?
> 
> This is the definition of Tivo fanboy.


With that definition, that lumps in just about any person who has signed up for the majority of betas. Take video games alone. You have for profit companies allowing people to test their product with no comp. Apparently every person who signs up to beta test a new game that hasn't been released yet is a fanboy.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?
> 
> This is the definition of Tivo fanboy.


I have to say I'm proud to be a TiVo Fangirl. I'd beta test for nothing, just the opportunity to help improve a service I've used for over a dozen years and plan to continue with for the foreseeable future.

Until this thread I never even realized beta testers got any kind of "prize" or whatnot beyond using the the software ahead of everyone else while doing the testing and have to agree with others that state if you get into it for that reason, you probably shouldn't be a tester.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> If you signed up to beta test for a prize, you did it for the wrong reason.
> 
> ...


That's true to some extent. After hours and hours of helping the TiVo company squash bugs, they should be willing to compensate their beta testers better as well since they're not paying us and would have to pay tester in-house to do this. I was at least expecting that they give us the full version of the TiVo Desktop and ended up with a stupid cap is what made me upset. What is the cost of the full software to compensate all the hours spent? Not much in my opinion...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?
> 
> This is the definition of Tivo fanboy.


I agree completely.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> You don't beta test because you "think" that there might be a prize at the end. REAL beta testers do it to help make a product better. Not to ***** and whine about what they didn't get or should have gotten.
> 
> If you "happen" to get something at the end of the cycle, then consider it a BONUS!" Going into a beta program with expectations of a "freebie", skews the results and poisons the program. I think in this instance, that it was probably for the best, that you left the program.


Sounds like you work for TiVo... If not, then you should since you speak so highly of being a free beta tester...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Depending on the significance of the test, participation, thoroughness, and overall noticeable value to the process, if all you got were trinkets, you weren't really helping them that much anyway. That may be a tough nugget to swallow considering the time put in, but it's true. In my past experience and communication with others, not everybody gets the same thing, FYI. There ARE nice bonuses, but since they're good testers and probably still in the program, they're not going to brag or comment here about it since they have NDAs.

If Tivo felt they were experiencing "shortages" of testers, they'd promote it a lot more often than once or twice a year.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Depending on the significance of the test, participation, thoroughness, and overall noticeable value to the process, if all you got were trinkets, you weren't really helping them that much anyway.


That's an amusing analysis of Lujan's usefulness in the beta, but of course you have no idea if that is true or not.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed it. But I've been around the block enough times to know the "payscale" as it were.


----------



## BetaIssues (Nov 17, 2012)

I find it funny what some arguing for Tivo are suggesting. I'm sorry to be the one to break the bad news to you, but idealistic beta testers who do work just because they love the company are pretty rare -- especially if we're talking long-term work. Furthermore, an idealistic beta tester with relevant certifications and a useful and relevant college degree are even more rare.

Most well educated beta testers who will do a very good job will want to be compensated for their hard work. As the old saying goes: You get what you pay for.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry, but I don't understand all of the contrary remarks in this thread. If you want to be a beta tester, the link is there. If you don't, that's fine. Next.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ADG said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand all of the contrary remarks in this thread. If you want to be a beta tester, the link is there. If you don't, that's fine. Next.


There was a time when TiVo used people on this form that had upgraded hard drives in their TiVos, A high % on this form do have upgraded TiVos so now can't be part of the beta program, at one time people on this form with upgraded TiVo were asked to join the Beta program, TiVo even asked what size Hard Drive you had put into your TiVo. Some problems must have come up as TiVo will not use anybody with upgraded hard drives anymore, one reason may have been if the beta software stopped your TiVo from working you would send it back to TiVo, but the problem now has to be looked at with a non stranded drive and what do you send back to the hapless Beta tester.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lessd said:


> There was a time when TiVo used people on this form that had upgraded hard drives in their TiVos, A high % on this form do have upgraded TiVos so now can't be part of the beta program, at one time people on this form with upgraded TiVo were asked to join the Beta program, TiVo even asked what size Hard Drive you had put into your TiVo. Some problems must have come up as TiVo will not use anybody with upgraded hard drives anymore, one reason may have been if the beta software stopped your TiVo from working you would send it back to TiVo, but the problem now has to be looked at with a non stranded drive and what do you send back to the hapless Beta tester.


I don't know if the high percentage is necessarily true anymore. I would say the number is lower since the Premiere was released especially since the cost difference between upgrading vs buying stock has come down. The Premiere 4 is $235 on Amazon vs XL4 which is $360. $125 is inline with what a 2TB drive would cost you though we are finally starting to see them below $100 again. The 2TB AV-GP drive is $111 on Amazon.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

lujan said:


> That's true to some extent. After hours and hours of helping the TiVo company squash bugs, they should be willing to compensate their beta testers better as well since they're not paying us and would have to pay tester in-house to do this. I was at least expecting that they give us the full version of the TiVo Desktop and ended up with a stupid cap is what made me upset. What is the cost of the full software to compensate all the hours spent? Not much in my opinion...


Just because it is for profit, doesn't mean that beta testers "expect" to be compensated. In fact, I would be leery of those who are expecting compensation possibly fudging online surveys just to get a little something.

If you want a discount...go to sellmoretivo.com, take the classes, and get your damn discount!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?
> 
> This is the definition of Tivo fanboy.


Lots of companys do final beta testing with volunteers who get nothing more than early access and the satisfaction of helping to improve a product that is important to them. This isn't a "TiVo fanboy" phenomenon.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I had the privilege of testing a TiVo accessory once. Although I had hoped I could keep the product, it didn't upset me that I had to return it.
I had satisfaction being able to use the product before anyone else.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> Just because it is for profit, doesn't mean that beta testers "expect" to be compensated. In fact, I would be leery of those who are expecting compensation possibly fudging online surveys just to get a little something.
> 
> If you want a discount...go to sellmoretivo.com, take the classes, and get your damn discount!


This argument can go on forever and ever but I'm always going to disagree with you and there will always be those that agree with you and those that agree with me. All I know is that I will NEVER provide free beta testing to TiVo again and you can consider this matter closed.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

NTTAOB  but I actually enjoy testing new stuff. Whether I am compensated or not isnt important. 

Although I haven't been asked to beta test in years


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't know if the high percentage is necessarily true anymore. I would say the number is lower since the Premiere was released especially since the cost difference between upgrading vs buying stock has come down. The Premiere 4 is $235 on Amazon vs XL4 which is $360. $125 is inline with what a 2TB drive would cost you though we are finally starting to see them below $100 again. The 2TB AV-GP drive is $111 on Amazon.


True, but i want a backup drive for any TiVo I own, so with the TP-4 upgraded with a 2Tb drive i still have the 0.5Tb drive as a backup and a little less cost to boot.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

nrc said:


> Lots of companys do final beta testing with volunteers who get nothing more than early access and the satisfaction of helping to improve a product that is important to them. This isn't a "TiVo fanboy" phenomenon.


Agreed. I guess there are those out there who ALWAYS want to be compensated regardless of what the product is.

I would tend to shy away from those types, and their reporting could be a little skewed if they think that they are going to be compensated. Rather than someone out there who truly wants to help make a better product.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> NTTAOB  but I actually enjoy testing new stuff. Whether I am compensated or not isnt important.
> ...


apparently i'm a moron without skills  but when i get off my butt to beta test that describes me too.

I've never expected anything. Recently I've been lucky enough to "win" a couple home automation boxes and amazingly a cell phone. Still i was shocked to have gotten them (to keep), and what most excited me was not the value but that i got to fiddle with hardware before anyone else did.

That said I am pretty perplexed why Tivo apparently asks for people to send things back when done. UPS isn't cheap anymore so shipping physical goods back might cost a significant chunk of the "cost" of physical hardware- that they aren't going to resell anyway. So I do wonder why they waste the time, money, and effort to do that? Maybe they have so many people beta that they are afraid it's many of their early adopters who might otherwise pay early adopter tax of just released hardware?

I've beta tested software and hardware for various companies before. I think that consumer electronics must be different then some other things becasue I've seen the sentiment above (that you need a CS degree and certifications and to be a software professional to "properly test") on another forum and had to shake my head there too. I would "argue" that while there's certainly value to professional coders testing thing- you also need actual real world users who might be "stupid" like me to try things and see what my fellow morons might do to a consumer device. Maybe you want the CS guys to futz with the alpha but isn't the point of beta testing to let it get out into the wild and experiment with a larger sampling of situations?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> apparently i'm a moron without skills  but when i get off my butt to beta test that describes me too.
> 
> I've never expected anything. Recently I've been lucky enough to "win" a couple home automation boxes and amazingly a cell phone. Still i was shocked to have gotten them (to keep), and what most excited me was not the value but that i got to fiddle with hardware before anyone else did.
> 
> ...


You are not moron without skills, your just the type of person TiVo is looking for, I am sure TiVo people test out the first systems but after that TiVo wants ordinary consumers to have a go at it, you would be surprised at what such people may find that the TiVo people missed, and for some (like me) it is fun to test out the new software/hardware and I don't care about any compensation. Now that TiVo does not use people with upgraded TiVos I am out of any TiVo beta programs.


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

Whats funny about this is I been signed up for Tivo as a tester for at least 3 years and the most I have ever been asked to do was fill out surveys. Go figure.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ilkevinli said:


> Whats funny about this is I been signed up for Tivo as a tester for at least 3 years and the most I have ever been asked to do was fill out surveys. Go figure.


Make sure your profile is up to date. I know occasionally they release a new profile to fill out that adds more fields. Sometimes they will also ask you to fill out a new profile just to refresh their records to make sure you are still interested in testing.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Make sure your profile is up to date. I know occasionally they release a new profile to fill out that adds more fields. Sometimes they will also ask you to fill out a new profile just to refresh their records to make sure you are still interested in testing.


I am in the same boat. Been signed up for ages but haven't tested anything. I logged in, after seeing Margaret's tweet, and realized I hadn't updated my profile in over a year. I updated my profile, added my newer boxes, removed older boxes and updated my email. Maybe now I'll get lucky 

One thing I wonder about... they won't count TiVo approved external hard drives as modifications will they? My HD space doesn't read as spec with them attached and I wondered if perhaps that was the issue keeping me from testing.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I Beta tested windows Vista, 7 and 8 and Microsoft just gave me an opportunity to buy the programs at a small discount. I am really surprized at the fact people are looking to get something for doing something they probably enjoy doing anyway, otherwise why would you sign up.
Upon reflection, I guess I'm not that surprized.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

HeatherA said:


> One thing I wonder about... they won't count TiVo approved external hard drives as modifications will they? My HD space doesn't read as spec with them attached and I wondered if perhaps that was the issue keeping me from testing.


My understanding is those are fine, at least they were back when I tested.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> My understanding is those are fine, at least they were back when I tested.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

lessd said:


> You are not moron without skills, your just the type of person TiVo is looking for, I am sure TiVo people test out the first systems but after that TiVo wants ordinary consumers to have a go at it, you would be surprised at what such people may find that the TiVo people missed, and for some (like me) it is fun to test out the new software/hardware and I don't care about any compensation. Now that TiVo does not use people with upgraded TiVos I am out of any TiVo beta programs.


I totally agree (hence the wink)- I'm not surprised at the things 'ordinary people might find.

I once found a bug for a company, that under certain conditions would allow their system to ignore the cable CCI bit flags. I was able to isolate it and determine the exact steps to repeat the issue. I was actually pretty proud (still am as i brag) that I found the bug after the product was so close to finished and so many others must have checked it out before me. I was happy that i was able to make such a difference- can only imagine the wrath of cable labs against that company had I not pointed the flaw out and they released the product as it was with the bug.

(while at the same time being angry at my self that I couldn't ignore it and had to go and say something- i could have copied months of HBO HD movies probably before anyone would have noticed- LOL)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Too bad the original TiVo was never beta tested on a Sunday night on the east coast during football season by someone who watches 60 minutes.:down:


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't understand this thread. From the way the software works, I always got the impression we are already all beta testers... (insert rim shot sound effect here .


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't understand this thread. From the way the software works, I always got the impression we are already all beta testers... (insert rim shot sound effect here .


:up:


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't understand this thread. From the way the software works, I always got the impression we are already all beta testers... (insert rim shot sound effect here .


You jest, but that's pretty much the story with Tivo software now. We're all in extended beta.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

gamo62 said:


> You don't beta test because you "think" that there might be a prize at the end. REAL beta testers do it to help make a product better. Not to ***** and whine about what they didn't get or should have gotten.
> 
> If you "happen" to get something at the end of the cycle, then consider it a BONUS!" Going into a beta program with expectations of a "freebie", skews the results and poisons the program. I think in this instance, that it was probably for the best, that you left the program.





gamo62 said:


> Well, if you're looking for a "reward" for beta testing, then you are probably not the "ideal" candidate a company wants. Testers are for the most part, individuals who believe in a product, and want to have the opportunity to make it better. Obviously in your case, your priorities are mixed up, worrying about the payout rather than the purpose of the test.


I believe in products that I test (or, at least want to believe in them and/or assist the company in improving the products). At the same time, my time is just as important as the time of the company's own employees, who likely are not working for the company for free . . . . For me, it is the height of discourtesy and inconsiderateness not to provide a real thank you for efforts expended on the company's behalf, especially where it can be done so easily by a company.

The fact that I think that some form of (real) compensation should be provided does not somehow "skew" me or my work. To the contrary, it simply reinforces the integrity and fairness that I bring with me to the project.

Btw, TiVo itself must agree, as it routinely has brought in users to its facility for the field-testing of its equipment, providing (real) $ compensation for that. 


slowbiscuit said:


> This is a for-profit corporation that you are doing work for, and you don't think there should be adequate comp to test out their beta code?


Exactly. And I may be wrong, but I am guessing that the corporation pays its employees and that they, in turn, expect to be paid for their work. And that includes the corporation's beta-tester recruiters . . .


innocentfreak said:


> Take video games alone. You have for profit companies allowing people to test their product with no comp.


And I've been paid (real) $ compensation to test video games for major game developer companies.


lujan said:


> That's true to some extent. After hours and hours of helping the TiVo company squash bugs, they should be willing to compensate their beta testers better as well since they're not paying us and would have to pay tester in-house to do this. I was at least expecting that they give us the full version of the TiVo Desktop and ended up with a stupid cap is what made me upset. What is the cost of the full software to compensate all the hours spent? Not much in my opinion...


Concur 100%--my time is just as important to me as the company's is to it. Would the company expect its employees to work for free? And here, especially where the compensation would be (so little) to the company.


BetaIssues said:


> I find it funny what some arguing for Tivo are suggesting. I'm sorry to be the one to break the bad news to you, but idealistic beta testers who do work just because they love the company are pretty rare -- especially if we're talking long-term work. Furthermore, an idealistic beta tester with relevant certifications and a useful and relevant college degree are even more rare.
> 
> Most well educated beta testers who will do a very good job will want to be compensated for their hard work. As the old saying goes: You get what you pay for.


And, despite a limitless existence, we all have limited time in life, and mine is just as important as that of the company.


----------

